

PagerDuty [YC S10] hiring an operations engineer - agmiklas
http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/operations-engineer

======
agmiklas
Sorry about the duplicate post -- wanted to make sure people could ask
questions about the job or PagerDuty. (Is there a way to enable comments for
job stories directly?)

~~~
geoffw8
As a YC company people can't comment on job postings, I believe.

------
mrtron
Congrats on the growth guys - keep up the good work. I have suggested your
service to IT folks at some financial firms that are deprecating physical
pagers.

~~~
agmiklas
Thanks very much!

------
cagenut
In a perverse sort of way I want this job, but only for the moment of mind-
bending when I get a page from pagerduty telling me pagerduty is down.

~~~
agmiklas
Heh heh... we actually have a good solution to that problem. Join us and see
;)

~~~
mceachen
It involves flying-chipmunk-delivered telegrams, from what I understand.

~~~
agmiklas
Hey! No revealing trade secrets!

------
kevinpet
I thought I understood the basics of startup finance, but these seem
fundamentally contradictory: \- Competitive salary (we’re funded & generate
significant revenue) \- Stock options (… in a pre series A company)

Not the salary vs. stock options. I mean how can you both be funded and pre-
series A?

~~~
mrtron
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_A_round>

Angel funding. Many companies raise XXX,XXX this way, and it is considered pre
series-A.

~~~
agmiklas
Correct, we've raised an angel round, but haven't yet done a series A. This
allows us to offer a reasonable salary with a much larger ownership slice than
would be possible with a post series A company.

By the way, it's also becoming more common to see angel rounds with X,XXX,XXX
as the amount raised.

------
br41n
Any chance to also consider a remote guy? Very eager to learn and work in a
startup.

~~~
agmiklas
Hmm... we'd prefer someone able to come in, but we'd consider someone remote.
Please send me an email (andrew@pagerduty.com) if you'd like to chat.

